# Clomid  gyno question



## zz3bu (Nov 3, 2003)

I am on my first 8wk cycle. Sust. 250mg. a week.    Been on it 3wks and today my nipples are a little tender.  Start of gyno??? I have 50 tabs of clomid I was planning on taking at the end of my cycle. Do I need to start taking them now?  Do I need more time between injections? Dont want any tits.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Yes this is gyno starting, thats not normal bro - anything you feel in the nipples is not normal for a man to experience.

You should be taking nolvadex, clomid sucks - but good luck with it.

More time between injections = bad, you are either getting gyno from blood fluctuations or aromitization, sustanon should be shot every other day since it has prop in it, next time pick a single ester.


----------



## zz3bu (Nov 3, 2003)

If I stopped my cycle now and take clomid will it go away. I have read several different website and forum posts and thought this was a safe cycle with few side effects.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2003)

Everyone is different, however with only 250mg a week, your blood levels are going to be up and down up and down. However it is still very supprising you are getting gyno from it, the more bodyfat you have the more aromatase enzymes you have meaning more estrogen conversion.

Clomid actually raises estrogen in some men, it is an estrogen pill after all - nolvadex is not. The point of clomid is to occupy the estrogen receptors so that the stronger estrogen cannot bind, will it work, try it and find out, in theory it could be nolvadex is probably better.

I can't gaurantee you anything though, good luck.


----------



## zz3bu (Nov 4, 2003)

It will take 2-3 wks before I can get Nolvadex. Will it be too late to stop gyno?


----------



## gr81 (Nov 4, 2003)

are you sure that you are feeling teh gyno come on. It has only been 3 weeks and you are only running 250mgs/week?? what are your symptoms man, just sensitivity? what is your BF at right now? You know more than I would about yourself, it is just suprising that it hit you so quickly with SUCH a low dose, you sound like you are very very sensitive to gyno, in which case you should maybe drop the test altogether and go for something less androgenic. 
Anyways I agree with mudge that the Nolva is better than the clomid. I would give it a bit and really see if you are experiencing something there, if you start to get hard little marble lumps then you know it is gyno. either way it shouldn't be too late at this point. be cautious and perceptive. GL


----------



## zz3bu (Nov 4, 2003)

My only symptom is sensitivity. Nipples are staying hard especially the left. It has made me very horny. Last time I had  my body fat checked it was 16% but I am sure it is higer now since I have gained 7lbs since starting this cycle. Eating more.  Could you recomend a  less androgenic cycle for a beginner? I'd save on shipping to get it and the nolvadex at the same time.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 4, 2003)

I ordered from a liquid research company and got my stuff in one week, thats alot faster than 2-3.

If your nipples are acting up on only 250mg of test a week you are either using highly overdosed stuff or you are genetically screwed. I thought I was bad, my grey area gets around 600mg a week, I have felt it come on during front loads.

NEXT TIME DONT BUY SUSTANON, get enanthate or cypionate shoot twice a week, or prop and shoot it ED/EOD.


----------



## steve3303 (Feb 2, 2008)

nah went docs he told me that some people can get very sensitive nips because they are over stimulated, all your hormones are going thropugh the roof thats why so horny


----------

